# Scan Shows Growth Lag at 36 weeks



## mLouise (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering if you could help me.

I am at risk from pre-eclampsia (high blood pressure and both my Mum and my Sister had it with their first), and I have taken a low dose asprin throughout the pregnancy from 20 weeks to 34 weeks. So far I have only had oedema and no protein in the urine.

I had a scan at 36 weeks and my baby has shown a growth lag (there was a very slight one at 31 weeks, but this time it was a bigger drop) - the obstetrician said it's nothing to worry about, but he is definitely slowing down and I may need to be induced as he seems to be dropping away from what we have been expecting for the last two scans. So far the growth has dropped to the 50th percintile. I don't have another scan until 39 weeks and so she can't be worried about it at all.  His estimated weight is just over 5lb at the moment. My placenta is grannum grade II, normal appearance.

I was just wondering whether there is anything I can do to try to keep my baby until term or maybe give him a burst of nutrients so he can put some more weight on. Maybe I'm not eating enough, or maybe I should take it easy ? Or is this really out of my hands ? Other than that I am feeling fit and well, and he is a very active baby.

Thanks,

Louise


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

The only things you can do is to eat/drink well and rest lots.  Get dh and friends/family to do any housework while you out your feet up! 

Hope it all goes well..

Jan


----------



## mLouise (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks - sounds good to me !

I know it wont be the end of the world at all if I need to be induced and I am so lucky to get this far, but this definitely wasn't in my birth plan.

I still have two weeks of work and so maybe I'll knock that on the head.

Louise xxx


----------

